# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  lovely hotel

## countrytb

what's this nice lovely hotel that you never forget. a hotel with culture, cosy, charming, in city center, and not expensive, yes that's what I'm looking for. any ideas???

----------


## dreamybd

Thanks for your curiosity. Really Pattaya in Bangkok was exceptional among all the experience of me.

----------


## rennilewis

Hotel lovely palace is the best hotel I have ever seen. It known as one of the best heritage hotel in India.You may feel the greatest palace with so many facilities and good interior. It also affordable for everyone and makes you feel like king or queen.

----------


## hughmitchem

Hotels and property generally made for us, it is depend us that how much our budget so that property or hotel can be affords us. Every hotel and property are very nice if you think about its feature and compare to other property as per uses.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Cleartrips hotel ratings take into account numerous factors such as independent rating systems like FHRAI, media recognition and post-trip feedback from our customers. We make all attempts to keep this information up to date, but cannot guarantee service levels at the hotel to be consistent.

----------


## stuartmark578

Hotel Lovely Palace is a budget hotel located on National Highway No.6 G.E.Road. It is close to Bhilai Steel Plant and also walkable distance from Bhilai Power house, railway station and bus stand. It is also 2 km away from Bhilai Industrial Estate. Lovely Palace is 45 mins drive from Raipur Airport.

----------


## RoganWills

I heard so many times about lovely hotel. It is a best little place for the people who wish to take a break. They provide drinks and quality breakfast in the room itself. The place is too clean and hotel staff are user friendly.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Hotel Lovely Palace is a budget hotel located on National Highway No.6 G.E.Road. It is close to Bhilai Steel Plant and also walkable distance from Bhilai Power house, railway station and bus stand. It is also 2 km away from Bhilai Industrial Estate. Lovely Palace is 45 mins drive from Raipur Airport.

----------


## micrys

Hi..

Kuala lumpur hotels are having always lovely and beautiful hotels in the world. At time Kuala Lumpur hotels are having colorful lighting always.... Accommodation at Kuala Lumpur hotels are very professional and cheap rates..

Make sure to show your enjoyable moments from Kuala Lumpur Hotels..

----------


## heuzonanna

Hotel which not only contain the attractive architecture and beautiful building but also provide the best facilities and services such hotel's demand is going to hike in hotel industry. Due to the best facilities, it's price should be affordable. There are many hotel which provide various type of services such as spa, massage therapy, relaxation therapy, etc. as on the discount price also.

----------


## mikehussy

Straight forward information! It really helped me a lot. thanks buddy for that supporting info.

----------


## bramcleve

Hotel lovely is a very popular hotel in the city area. It is situated near the railway station. I go there in the hotel in january. The place is quite interesting and fully furnished. The interior and hotel amenities are amazing.

----------


## mousfrench

I agree with you, Hotel which contains not only attractive and beautiful architecture, but also building to provide the best facilities and services such as hotel demand is going to increase in the hotel industry. Due to better facilities, must be the price is right at hand. There are many hotels that offer a different kind of services such as massage, massage therapy, and therapy, relaxation, etc. on the discount rate as well.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Thanks for your curiosity. Really Pattaya in Bangkok was exceptional among all the experience of me.

----------

